# Milan: Outdoor Vaping allowed; smoking is not



## Hooked (22/1/21)

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/vaporesso-together-we-can/

The local government had brought in a new outdoor smoking ban, however e-cigarettes are exempt!"

The no smoking rule means smokers won’t be able to light up in parks – bus stops or even cemeteries!

The council says the ban has come in to:

…REDUCE PM10 FINE PARTICLES, WHICH ARE HARMFUL TO THE LUNGS, AND PROTECT THE HEALTH OF CITIZENS AGAINST ACTIVE AND PASSIVE SMOKING IN PUBLIC PLACES.

Good to see common sense at work by not banning vaping in public spaces – proof positive once again there’s no such thing as ‘_passive vaping_‘.

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver (24/1/21)

This is great
Thanks for sharing @Hooked !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

